
25 iBeacon use-cases that aren't retail (2014) - beamatronic
http://jenquinlan.tumblr.com/post/76903689235/25-ibeacon-use-cases-that-arent-retail
======
ratfacemcgee
4, 6, and possibly 12 are retail.

